# Bolt as 4K mini after 1st year is up



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

Long time lurker, first post. I have been a TiVo subscriber since my Sony series 2, but have always had lifetime.

While I recognize the Bolts limitations, running the streaming apps from the TiVo would simplify my AV setup as the processors and TiVos are in a central rack for 3 locations and the optical out of 4K TVs back to the rack doesn't Cary the same level of audio info and hassle to run audio back to the rack for processing vs the image being displayed (sync, etc.).

I am one TiVo or mini short and had held out for the Bolt. This new one can't replace my Roamio given number of minis.

So, if I buy the Bolt and use just for the initial year (so can then get a Bolt Pro when they finally come out), after the year of service runs out can a Bolt TiVo without service still link to other Tivos within a home that have active service? This would functionally turn the bolt into a 4K mini.

My alternative is get another mini (which I will have to replace when the 4K minis are released anyway), but then have the issues I referenced above with audio when using tv based apps.

Thank you.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Without Service TiVos networking is disabled. So no you can not use any TiVo to stream anything without service.


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> Without Service TiVos networking is disabled. So no you can not use any TiVo to stream anything without service.


Thank you for the quick feedback.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's basically a doorstop without service.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> It's basically a doorstop without service.


And this is even true of Minis -- although TiVo has now (they didn't originally) arranged for free lifetime service for Minis, they still, formally, have to be activated with service in order to work.


----------



## Sf_theater (Oct 3, 2015)

I got the Bolt. Will see what service options are a year from now. I would have had to swap out a mini anyway for a 4K mini whenever they come out.

Going through setup now.

Thank you both for your help.


----------



## paulmlemay (Sep 29, 2014)

a very attractive 4K doorstop!


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

could you use an apple TV as described here:

http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/14/8961265/tivo-airplay-apple-tv

?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

paulmlemay said:


> a very attractive 4K doorstop!


And that's where the shape comes in handy, as it really helps you wedge it under the door.


----------

